# Poit, Ke$ha, and Honey Kid Watch Thread!



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Honey, Poit, and Ke$ha, 3 of my 6 ND does, can start having their kids anytime after the 5th! That is counting at day 140 from the 1st day with the buck, so that is the earliest they could go really. Day 145 from when I picked them up would be May 27th, so there is a pretty wide range of time when they could go! At least its only the 3 does, I already envision I will be a madwoman by the time they last one kids LOL.

THis is Honey's 2nd freshening. She had a single doeling last year. She started bagging up quite a while ago, and is getting REALLY large! These photos are from about a week ago, and shes gotten SO much wider since then! 



The sire is this handsome guy! 



I know some of you will recognize miss Poit! She is having a hard time  Shes SOOOO obese and I am quite concerned about it all. She is extremely uncomfortable, and this will likely be the last time I breed her, its just been too hard on her. SHes gained SO much weight and I havnt changed her feed one bit since she has been pregnant. So hopefully she gives me a stunning doeling to keep  



Shes bred by this guy


And last is Ke$ha, once known on here as Poppet lol. She is a FF and started bagging up a few weeks ago. Again, pictures are from last week. 



Ke$ha is also bred to the same buck as Honey is



I am super nervous and excited for all these babies to be born!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Best of luck! Lovely girls


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful Goats!!! Good luck with kidding hope you have beautiful doelings!!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you two!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful goats! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Well its the end of day 141 from the very earliest possible breeding date! Poit is REALLY uncomfortable, and is having some discharge today. I will be making a couple checks on her through out the night, but don't think it will be tonight, maybe in the next couple days though! Everyone is really close, no matter what they will all go sometime in the next 3 weeks!!

Wide load Honey, she had an oak leaf on her whooha LOL LOL! 


Honey on left, Ke$ha on right


Honey



Poor old Poit




Ke$ha


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh goodness Poit's looking a little bow legged from her huge belly! I'm guessing trips from her, or two big kids. 
I am thinking two from Honey, and one from Ke$ha


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think Poit's gonna explode! I'll say trips or quads!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Poit has some sort of issue with her legs that apparently happened when she was a kid? She does not pass it on to her kids, its something that happened to her. This is my first time kidding her out, and will probably be the last time I breed her, its been really hard on her  I hope for all her effort, there are healthy quads in there!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww poor Poit. She's so pretty, I hope you get a nice little doeling from her!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow big girls!!! Lol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Poit looks like she needs a crane to carry her around, that belly is almost touching the ground!! 
Such pretty girls, I'm thinking pink for you. :kidred:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, Poit is quite the sight! No babies last night, maybe today!!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Come on girls! Don't keep us waiting!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I told myself I would play it cool, but here I am, already had my first restless night of many walks to the barn LOL.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I find it easier to stay out there with a sleeping bag


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW you have some huge girls there and poor Poit, I feel so bad for her. I had one that was really wide. 

 I hope you have several babies in there so it is not big babies. I can't wait to see them. 
 Do you have a barn camera or baby monitor to hear what is going on?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Poit: Buck/Buck/Doe/Doe quads
Honey: Buck/Doe/Doe triplets or Buck/Doe twins
Ke$ha: Doe/Doe twins or Buck single

Poit is massive!!! I hope she drops those pretty babies soon! Have fun with kidding


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope your predictions are correct trinity!

No babies last night. Maybe tonight?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't even bother to check on her in the night last night, but will resume my middle of the night checks on her tonight! Shes showing some signs again, sitting, having some goo discharge again.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, your girls look like mine. Are you dam raising or bottle feeding? I usually dam raise, but, this time I'm pulling kids...2 is all they have to raise. Raising 3 or 4 is so hard on them. Good luck!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Poit has lots more discharge this morning! Is today/tonight going to be it????

If poit has quads, I might take one to bottle feed and then sell right away, however, with as obese as she is, I would like to keep lots of kids on her, to help pull the weight off her. I probably should pull Honeys kids, as she is pretty timid and flighty, but I think I will just feed them some sort of sweet water or something out of a bottle, just to help make them a bit more friendly, and let her raise them, because I don't really have time to bottle feed. 

I have so far, only one kid born here, and she was dam raised. Started out pretty unfriendly, but now at 5 months old, she is SO in your pocket! Shes my 2nd most friendly goat in the herd


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Poit doesnt seem to show any inclination of having those kids tonight! Her right hind leg seems to be a bit better though, shes still favoring it, and will sometimes hold it up still when shes standing


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh c'mon already girl!

*JUST HAVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Haha! Did she hear me?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

She certainly is taking her sweet time!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Sighhhhh! Shes driving me crazy! Honey is showing signs of being closer too! Her udder was really full and tight today! 

I am pretty proud of myself, as I passed by my neighbors herd on my way out today, I thought that one of their does udders was looking REALLY full and tight, was even going to stop in and say something to them but didn't. She kidded 4 hours later LOL!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

HONEY KIDDED TWINS 

I missed the birth by like 5 minutes dang it! I went to check on her before eating lunch and heard baby cries when I was half way down to the barn! I didn't know if it was going to be her or Poit so it was a fun surprise! SHe wasn't really showing many signs, but her udder was huge and tight last night, and today she was REALLY talkative! She had a boy and a girl  The doeling will be up for sale, I may or may not retain the buckling 

I will post a couple photos here, and the rest in announcements


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ohmygosh I am excited!!! Seems like I've been checking this thread a lot lately  Go Honey! Yeah! I was right about the boy/girl... that brings me up to being right -18% of the time


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay! Glad to bring up your odds  I posted dry photos on the announcements page


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

We are just waiting on Poit now! I have an appointment for her with the vet on tuesday, thats day 146 (if she hasn't had them yet), just for a checkup, to ease my mind.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Any news?! She is certainly holding out on you!! Hopefully she goes soon and all is well!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Fezz- Poit had triplets yesterday. They are all doing very well  See them here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/poit-fans-poit-had-triplets-today-147729/


----------

